

The Growth Story of Luxola – One of South East Asia’s Leading Ecommerce Sites - annareh
http://growthhackingasia.com/insights-into-the-growth-story-of-luxola-south-east-asias-leading-cosmetics-and-skincare-e-commerce-company/

======
deskamess
In Singapore customers have timely access (~15 min) to the product. In
Indonesia it takes about 3-6 hours to get access to the product.

So in Indonesia they market themselves as "convenient and saving time". How do
they translate this to a product placement strategy? Are their distribution
channels more common (say gas stations) compared to the malls in Singapore? Is
it the size of the containers so Indonesians have to travel less frequently to
refill the product?

